# Cataclysm-Betadatenbank online!



## Dandeloo (8. Juli 2010)

Der Betatest zu WoW: Cataclysm ist in vollem Gange. Und unsere Datenbank-Ingenieure waren fleißig. Unter http://cataclysm.buffed.de findet Ihr deshalb ab sofort unsere Beta-Datenbank zu World of Warcraft: Cataclysm. Die Beta-Datenbank ist noch nicht ganz vollständig, wird aber natürlich regelmäßig aktualisiert. Bereits funktionsfähig ist die Anzeige aller aktuell in der Beta implementierten Cataclysm-Erfolge. Ebenso könnt Ihr Euch einen Eindruck von den neuen Gebieten verschaffen und natürlich die bisher in der Beta erbeuteten Cataclysm-Items genau unter die Lupe nehmen. Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Stöbern und werden Euch über Datenbank-Updates auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Gardallis for the Alliance (1. Oktober 2010)

ich wusst nich so recht wo ichs reinschreiben soll ... aber ich glaub ich hab nen kleinen fehler in der datenbank gefunden kp ob das 1 zu 1 aus der beta übernommen wurde... wenn ja dann ignoriert mich einfach xD 

und zwar http://cataclysm.buf...n=1174#criteria wenn man sich da mal anschaut das die erfolge nur für allianz zugänglich sind 
und hier http://cataclysm.buf...n=1172#criteria nur für die horde dann frag ich mich doch ob die fraktionen wirklich jeweils für allianz und horde zugänglich sind oder die wilhämmer nur für die allys und der drachenmalklan nur für die horde ... naja bin ich so nebenbei drauf gestoßen und dacht ich sag mal bescheid... 

Gardallis


----------

